# perlite and clone??



## vivalaboss (Jan 20, 2011)

i just took some clones, and for this round of clones i just put them in straight perlite.....i put the root hormone on the cutting and put them in little cups with nothing but perlite, then put them in our little humidity dome...is it straight to root them in that, it seems to me like it would work pretty well....anyone else do this??


----------



## Mother's Finest (Jan 20, 2011)

Perlite alone doesn't work well for cloning. Not that it can't be done but there will likely be a lower success rate than with some other methods. It's useful when cloning with peat pucks as damp perlite is often used to cover the pucks, keeping more moisture in and blocking light from where roots will be popping out. We tried eliminating the pucks and just using the damp perlite years ago but it didn't work out. Perlite is made for drainage and aeration and so won't protect the clone's rooting area as well as substances designed to hold water rather than drain it.


----------



## SCCA (Jan 21, 2011)

i just did a run with perlite and was not very satisfied, only about 30% success. im trying a 50/50 mix of fine potting soil and perlite to see if i have better results. i have great success with geraniums and begonias with this mix so it should work for cannabis.


----------



## phyzix (Jan 21, 2011)

50% perlite and 50% vermiculite will work for plugs. There are better/easier options though.


----------



## Tejashidrow (May 20, 2017)

Update:
Perlite will work wonders cloneing
Makes the best roots
Google:
Perilite Wick Cloner
Or just
Cloneing in Perilite

Pax


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 20, 2017)

I've cloned in straight perlite in hempy cups. Probably the thickest root mass I've seen, washing the perlite out to transfer them was a bitch. They did seem to dry out quickly.


----------



## chemphlegm (May 20, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've cloned in straight perlite in hempy cups. Probably the thickest root mass I've seen, washing the perlite out to transfer them was a bitch. They did seem to dry out quickly.


why would you wash the perlite out for transfer?


----------



## Buyfrommycity (May 20, 2017)

I did 4 clones last year in perlite. 100% success. I did a ghetto aqua ponic set up tho... bought goldfish and a water pump. Suspended the plants above the tank and roots grew like crazy. The water pump caused enough bubbles up top to nicely mist the clone in the beginning. After less than a week the plants were putting out roots that grew all the way to the bottom of the 30 gal fish tank. The fish would attack the roots but it seemed like it was a good thing because the plant would just shit out even bigger and better ones. I used no humidity dome and a cheap fluorescent grow lamp. After a week or so I transplanted into a coco/perlite mix and continued to feed them from the nasty ass gold fish water.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 21, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> why would you wash the perlite out for transfer?


They were going into aero rails and I didn't want it washing out into my res.


----------



## Underground Scientist (May 21, 2017)

I use it in small net pots in a small bubble bucket - 14 days:


----------



## Buyfrommycity (May 21, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> I use it in small net pots in a small bubble bucket - 14 days:
> 
> View attachment 3946625


This looks very similar to my general set up but I did use bigger net pots. Great roots on that sucker!!! 

I've even cloned in a clear plastic cup with no grow medium or humidity dome. Just water... anything is really possible and love to experiment!


----------



## Underground Scientist (May 22, 2017)

Buyfrommycity said:


> This looks very similar to my general set up but I did use bigger net pots. Great roots on that sucker!!!
> 
> I've even cloned in a clear plastic cup with no grow medium or humidity dome. Just water... anything is really possible and love to experiment!


Yeah, I'm using these net pots, but they aren't ideal. I had to cut that one to get it out.


----------

